# Kinga - ganz alleine im Wald (15 pics)!!!



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Kinga*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

​
*Hoffentlich treffe ich nächstes Jahr beim Schwammerlsuchen die Kinga!!!  *


----------



## Muli (16 Okt. 2006)

LOL ... was ist denn Schwammerlsuchen?
Ich kenne nur Vatertagswandern ... und nebenbei mal bemerkt: Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## AMUN (16 Okt. 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> LOL ... was ist denn Schwammerlsuchen?




 Ein Mädchen ging mal Pilze pflücken und mußt' sich dabei oftmals bücken.
Jetzt stillt se! Scheiß Pilze!!! ​

Danke für die Naturbilder :thumbup:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Okt. 2006)

Nicht "scheiß Pilze"!!!  

Frische Steinpilze oder Eierschwammerl schmecken richtig gut  
- aber nicht die importierten aus Litauen, der Ukraine, Polen usw.!!!
Selbst gepflückte haben einen viel besseren Geschmack und kosten kein Geld!!! 

Liebe Grüße
Tobi


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2011)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Selbst gepflückte haben einen viel besseren Geschmack und kosten kein Geld!!!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Tobi



kosten aber Zeit - seis drum - Danke für Kinga, mit der man diese Zeit "opfern" kann...


----------



## frank63 (16 Sep. 2011)

Ein zauberhaftes Wesen. Vielen vielen Dank für die klasse Pics.


----------



## raffi1975 (26 Sep. 2011)

herrliches Arbeitsgerät !!:thumbup:


----------

